# Replacement tank cover



## SilverAdam (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm looking for somewhere to buy a new cover for a 40 gallon 6 sided tank. The original one has some small cracks and I'd like to get a new one before this one fails completely. I tried Aquarium Warehouse/Big Al's and they suggested I get glass cut to fit and have a hinge (which they conveniently sell) put on it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I may be able to help. 

I too have the hinge, and lots of plexi


----------



## SilverAdam (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll get back to you, thanks. I'm certainly interested, it looks like plexi is a good option. I'm used to tacky brown plastic but, hey, it might be time for a change.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Shoot some pictures to my email. If you want to go with plexi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

